# The Masked Singer On Fox



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

What a train wreck. And yet I couldn't stop watching.

"Hosted by Nick Cannon, with panelists Ken Jeong, Jenny McCarthy, Nicole Scherzinger and Robin Thicke, "The Masked Singer" is a top-secret singing competition in which celebrities face off against one another while shrouded from head to toe in an elaborate costume, concealing their identity"

I watched and would've sworn they were lip-syncing, but according to this it is all recorded live -

*NOTE - THERE IS A SPOILER IN THE ARTICLE ABOUT THE FIRST ONE UNMASKED*

'The Masked Singer' Boss on Importance of Contestant Secrecy


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

My theory on that show is the best two or three minutes will be on Youtube shortly after, and I won't have to tolerate Jenny McCarthy.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I was disappointed they’re not all really good professional singers. Some are just “celebrities” who can’t sing. Apparently they’re using the DWTS standard - they’re probably all D-listers.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I saw a commercial for this last week and thought it looked terrible. I think all talent shows look terrible, so nothing new there. This one did look next level awful though. 

I figured the celebrities would be like B or C level celebs.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

First ep was ok, but it's slowwwwww... I think they should only be unmasked when the panel as a group figures out their identity. I think the audience vote is a complete sham.

Only one I'm pretty sure of is Peacock. The rest, dunno.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> What a train wreck. And yet I couldn't stop watching.


It was beyond awful. Yet I'll give it one more show.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

martinp13 said:


> Only one I'm pretty sure of is Peacock. The rest, dunno.


Me too. From the commercials I thought I also knew who Monster and Lion were but after the first episode I decided I had probably been thinking too A-List.


----------



## Nickljo (Sep 15, 2013)

Worst show ever. I loved it!


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

martinp13 said:


> First ep was ok, but it's slowwwwww... I think they should only be unmasked when the panel as a group figures out their identity. I think the audience vote is a complete sham.
> 
> Only one I'm pretty sure of is Peacock. The rest, dunno.


I hope you are right about the Peacock. Very, very nice to look at if it is true!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Everyone's reaction is exactly like mine. It was stupid, a train wreck, can't stand the panel and the host (outside of Ken Jeong) and yet, I'll be watching next week!! It's fun trying to guess who these people are from the clues.

I think this would have been fine as a summer fill in show, like Shazam. But once my DVR starts filling up again, I will probably not watch weekly.

Robin Thicke sounds EXACTLY like his father.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I guess there are a bunch of us in this boat - kinda sucked and was stupid but I'm not out yet.

ITA about Thicke - I just watched this episode last night and I totally noticed that, especially at one point, I heard his father in his voice.

As for the person revealed - didn't even know who that was.

Agree about the Peacock.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I picked AB correctly. I'm certain Peacock is The Hoff and am 50/50 that the Lion is Hally Berry or Jada pinket-smith


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

What I couldn't figure out is: What happens if/when the panel picks correctly? I'm assuming nothing...I'm also assuming we won't ever see them guess correctly as to create more drama.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I guess there are a bunch of us in this boat - kinda sucked and was stupid but I'm not out yet.
> 
> ITA about Thicke - I just watched this episode last night and I totally noticed that, especially at one point, I heard his father in his voice.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Antonio Brown is a professional football player for the Pittsburgh Steelrs


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I guess there are a bunch of us in this boat - kinda sucked and was stupid but I'm not out yet.
> 
> ITA about Thicke - I just watched this episode last night and I totally noticed that, especially at one point, I heard his father in his voice.
> 
> As for the person revealed - didn't even know who that was.


Very few people outside of Pittsburgh would recognize him without his name being said. He plays with a helmet on and is still known by football fans. His fame has not risen to a level of Deion Sanders. I expected big signage in lights with his name as he removed his mask.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I picked AB correctly. I'm certain Peacock is The Hoff and am 50/50 that the Lion is Hally Berry or Jada pinket-smith


On your speculation. My first rule when picking these things is that It's definitely NOT an A list celebrity, and probably not a B list one either. So I had to laugh at some of the guesses. Lady Gaga? Nah, she's definitely A List, there's no way she's doing this show. I think Halle Berry might STILL be an A List? Jada Pinkett though...yeah, she might fit.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It's probably a big 'duh', but I was thinking that all the judges' drama about who they could be, especially when bringing up people like Gaga, was just that - drama. They know that these folks aren't going to be major a-list stars. Heck, as far as we know, they might know who each of them are, going in.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I picked AB correctly. I'm certain Peacock is The Hoff and am 50/50 that the Lion is Hally Berry or Jada pinket-smith


I'm probably wrong but I don't think it is The Hoff. My first thought was Tom Jones but I heard an opinion of Donny Osmond and that sounds right based on the comment about moms having had posters of him.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I’m not sure why people keep saying 6’ 4” Hoff was the 5’ 9” peacock. Everything about DO checks out though.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I am only seeing 4 episodes for this.

I can last that long.

And it's FOX. Their definition of A list is Kathy Griffin


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm not sure why people keep saying 6' 4" Hoff was the 5' 9" peacock. Everything about DO checks out though.


Yeah...I'd like to retract my Hoff prediction and change to DO. The poster thing makes more sense for DO and while the voice did sound German to me....it did actually sound way better than I've ever heard the Hoff sing.

Another question: Are there new singers we haven't heard yet or are they just going to change characters every week? Next week's preview showed different characters


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Yeah...I'd like to retract my Hoff prediction and change to DO. The poster thing makes more sense for DO and while the voice did sound German to me....it did actually sound way better than I've ever heard the Hoff sing.
> 
> Another question: Are there new singers we haven't heard yet or are they just going to change characters every week? Next week's preview showed different characters


New singers. There are 12 total.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

On the promo commercial Monster sounded just like Lenny Kravitz singing a Lenny Kravitz song (as if they’d sing their own songs) so I thought there’s Lenny Kravitz. While watching the clue package and performance I thought Cee Lo Green but was thrown off when he said he’s not a pro singer to everyone. But his voice is so good that could still be Cee Lo referring to his producer credits.


----------



## Nickljo (Sep 15, 2013)

I think the peacock is definitely Donny. I just read not that long ago an interview with him and he said that Michael Jackson told him one rime he needed ri change his name or something when ge couldn’t get a job and the peacock said Jackson told him to reinvent himself.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Some people are guessing the lion is


Spoiler



Carrie Underwood


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Not buying that; it doesn't come close to fitting the clues. My first instinct from the initial commercial was it sounded like Christina Aguilera but again that doesn't come close to fitting the clues and in both cases is far too A-List for this show.

The best clue-fitting speculation I've seen on the Lion is


Spoiler



Rumer Willis


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

That's a good point. We should probably keep track of all the clues.

*The Peacock:*

Height: 5'9
Both the performer and animal share a love of the spotlight.
Five years old when they first got on stage.
"It's probably been a while since your mom had a poster of me on the wall."
A dear friend of Michael Jackson.
Part of a magic act in the past.
*
The Monster:*

Height: 5'8
"I'm here to rewrite my mixtape."
I was at the top of my game, but the game turned on me.
Took a break from the public eye.
Are they a professional singer? "Not to everyone."
*
The Unicorn:*

Height: 5'6
I grew up in one of the richest neighborhoods, but had a tough childhood.
Dreamed of singing, but was told they were tone deaf.
Told they weren't worthy.
"They call me 'Bird.'"
*
The Deer:*

Height: 6'3
Competitive.
Considers themselves a singer, but people find it hard to get past who they are.
Antlers are getting taped up, which indicates it's an athlete.
"Ravens, beware."
"I love horses."
Plead the fifth on being an NFL player.
*
The Lion:*

Height: 5'6
Wants people to see them perform without any preconceived notions of who they are.
Hollywood royalty. Stepping away from their pride to sing their heart out.
"In my pride, there are lots of women."
*
The Hippo: UNMASKED (January 2)


Spoiler



: Antonio Brown (NFL player)


*
Height: 5'10
They perform in a mask for thousands of fans. (And they dance while doing it.)
They've conquered arenas.
Favorite past time is bowling.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The lion Unicorn is looking more and more like the previous guesses of


Spoiler



Tori Spelling



Even her height fits.

But clearly I am all over the place. lol. This dang show.

Edited. Thanks s5op


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Donbadabon said:


> The lion is looking more and more like the previous guesses of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You're thinking of the Unicorn - that was a media guess re/the Unicorn.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It's not worth driving yourself crazy over the five remaining singers from week one. So start driving yourself crazy over the week two clues for Rabbit, Pineapple, Alien, Raven, Bee, and Poodle:


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> On your speculation. My first rule when picking these things is that It's definitely NOT an A list celebrity, and probably not a B list one either. So I had to laugh at some of the guesses. Lady Gaga? Nah, she's definitely A List, there's no way she's doing this show. I think Halle Berry might STILL be an A List? Jada Pinkett though...yeah, she might fit.


The ridiculous guesses such as "Beyonce" "Lady Gaga" and "Britney Spears". C'mon, that's absurd and these judges have to know that. I get why they would openly speculate (for the six or so people in America who would actually think that those A-listers would stoop to new lows and appear on this train wreck of a show)

What's with Nick Cannon's hair....I keep thinking of the Soul-Glo commercial in "Coming to America"....and remember when Robin Thicke was a well respected R&B artist? Man, talk about how far THAT star has fallen...and poor Nicole Scherzinger. Pretty and talented, but can't break out in the U.S. market to save her life.....


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> That's a good point. We should probably keep track of all the clues.
> 
> *
> The Lion:*
> ...





Spoiler



Oh bloody hell, it's a Kartrashian. RUN!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

stile99 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bloody hell, it's a Kartrashian. RUN!


That was a thought I had, when reading the stats above but none of them are that height.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I refuse to believe any of them can carry a tune.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Not buying that; it doesn't come close to fitting the clues. My first instinct from the initial commercial was it sounded like Christina Aguilera but again that doesn't come close to fitting the clues and in both cases is far too A-List for this show.
> 
> The best clue-fitting speculation I've seen on the Lion is
> 
> ...


For Lion, I was thinking a Kardassian/Jenner sibling. Regarding your spoiler, I saw her in a show just before the holidays and she can really sing. It might have been her.


----------



## amcanzo (Nov 12, 2004)

This pretty much confirms who the Peacock is:


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Episode 2 -

*Rabbit -*
Spends most of their life on stage but was never alone. 
They pop up here and there. 
Synchronized singing is their forte. 
They've been training for this their entire life - Performed on stage. Performed in a mask. Has a voice. 
Has been in a band.

*Alien - *
In their family anonymity is an alien concept. 
Grew up in the public eye, their life wasn't really their own. 
Let others define them, but no one will ever control them again. 
For the first time the world gets to hear their voice on their terms. 
She has many sisters.

*Raven -*
All their life they've listened to other people's stories. Now is their opportunity to share theirs. 
They've always been sunny and never had a problem attaining an audience. 
No one talks more than them. 
Recently suffered a tragic loss and doing this show will give them the opportunity to honor their beloved. 
They found beauty in the darkness. 
Like a phoenix from the ashes they will rise up and find the light. 
So don't cry, baby. This one's for you. 
Has hosted a talk show

*Pineapple - *
He's fun, tropical and goes well with ham. 
They've gone through some dark times. 
Beat a life-threatening disease, the OG has decided to take things as they come. 
Been in the public eye for decades, always dreamed of being a singer.

*Poodle -*
Ever since she was a little girl she's loved to be onstage and take on a character. 
Sassy smart and best in show. 
Comes from a musical family and is known for a different kind of talent. 
415 stand up. 
Whole career has been about exercising their right to free speech. 
Return to musical roots to show world a side they haven't seen. 
She's here for their honor

*Bee -*
Long career, flown to soaring heights. 
Never wanted to stop doing what they love. 
Being a worker bee keeps them young. 
You can call her queen bee but empress also suits her. 
Looking forward to singing to a new generation. 
Started singing in the 50's.

And the person unmasked was -



Spoiler



The Pineapple - Comedian Tommy Chong


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The Raven is definitely


Spoiler



Ricki Lake



I think the Bee is


Spoiler



Tina Turner


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

She could be messing with them but to me it was already confirmed when I noticed at the end of the clue package the Peacock was petting a ceramic red puppy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> The Raven is definitely
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm going with



Spoiler



Gladys Knight


 for the bee based on the voice.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm going with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my first thought as well, and I just figured out a connection with another clue that I can confirm that is definitely, definitely, 100% who it is.


Spoiler


----------



## Nickljo (Sep 15, 2013)

Did they not have their height on screen this time or did I miss it?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The didn't put the height this time.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I figured it out this time. From the clues and the accent, I could tell it was probably Tommy Chong.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I assume the whole series is in the can before they started airing it.

With a live studio audience, I'm surprised there hasn't been more leaks?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I was thinking the audience was nothing but Fox employees. That way they could NDA them.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You can NDA anyone. Free tickets? Sign this and agree to shut up. 

Of course, we are assuming the audience is seeing the people under the mask. TV can do magic in editing.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

markz said:


> I figured it out this time. From the clues and the accent, I could tell it was probably Tommy Chong.


I thought for sure it was George Lopez. He also survived a life threatening illness.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm going with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my guess as well, even before she said she started singing in the 50's. We just saw her perform at the Hollywood Bowl with Boy George. They were fantastic together.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Rabbit is probably someone from N'Sync.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

If this season goes well they could possibly get some A-List celebrities next season.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> If this season goes well they could possibly get some A-List celebrities next season.


They keep teasing them. I wonder if at least one is A list?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The consensus seems to be:
Raven:


Spoiler



Ricki Lake


Rabbit:


Spoiler



Joey Fatone


Poodle:


Spoiler



Margaret Cho


Bee:


Spoiler



Gladys Knight or Tina Turner


Alien:


Spoiler



Kylie Jenner


Unicorn:


Spoiler



Tori Spelling


Peacock:


Spoiler



Donny Osmond


Monster:


Spoiler



T-Pain


Lion:


Spoiler



Rumor Willis


Deer:


Spoiler



Terry Bradshaw


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I wonder how long it took to film the whole thing start to finish - not counting the intro shots, just the performance part. I'm guessing a week at most.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Bee said she was there for "your honor". That would lead me to Gladys Knight.

And I think the judges guessed correctly with Sherri Shepherd for Raven.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My initial predictions for last night were Nick Lachey, Margaret Cho, and Rosie O'donnell (but thought she would be too A list for this). I had Tommy Chong before his intro even finished. Wasn't sure about bee because that's out of my era and alien I assumed a Kardashian..Kim and chloe are the only 2 I could pick out and it obviously isn't one of them.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Alien it’s easy for me to think Kendall Jenner (not Kylie), but in the ep. 2 clue commercial I posted on page two of this thread they show what appears to be a gold record associated with Alien. That has me thrown. I can’t picture a Jenner/Kardashian having a gold record and if it refers to Kanye West that’s a huge stretch. A gold record and “lots of sisters” has me thinking more like an act like the Pointer Sisters, but I also can’t imagine one of those older ladies looking that good at this point in her life.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

PJO1966 said:


> Bee said she was there for "your honor". That would lead me to Gladys Knight.


It was Poodle who said that. I don't know how "you honor" would lead to Gladys Knight but I've already confirmed Bee is 100% no doubt


Spoiler



Gladys Knight because Gladys and the Bee are both crazy nuts for tennis.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> It was Poodle who said that. I don't know how "you honor" would lead to Gladys Knight but I've already confirmed Bee is 100% no doubt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Being Knighted is an honor. Knights (of the Round Table variety) had honor. Either one works.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Really dumb. Watched I think the first whole performer section.. since then, have been FFing to listen to some if not most of the songs.. then FFing through the rest. some singers are really bad.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> Really dumb. Watched I think the first whole performer section.. since then, have been FFing to listen to some if not most of the songs.. then FFing through the rest. some singers are really bad.


Don't try to apply logic to this show. The main goal is figuring out who the celebrity is including a lot of non-singers yet there is no reward for getting it right (Chong wasn't eliminated because he was guessed). Meanwhile, you get voted off because you can't sing but it's not a singing contest.

Just sit back and enjoy the badness. Until it because too bad to be too bad that it's good.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, I wasn't trying to apply logic.. But I thought they were voted off as the worst singer?

Heck, nowadays I FF through everything but the singing on The Voice too.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Here is how the show will be for the remainder of the run - 

Episode 3 - Group A 
Episode 4 - Group B
Episode 5 - Group A
Episode 6 - Group B
Episode 7 - Groups A and B are combined. There will be 6 singers left
Episode 8 - Two singers are unmasked, leaving 3 remaining singers
Episode 9 - The finale

New clues will be given out each time.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Very disappointing - the commercials made it look like they had actual A-list singing superstars - which would have been far more enjoyable - but I also assume their voices would be fairly recognizable.

I watched all of their first performances and now I am just going to watch the unmasking.

Nick Cannon who I enjoyed on America's Got Talent... I seriously think he has gone off the deep end. Someone mentioned his hair??? What about that turban? Geez.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just watched E02 last night and I swear, 2 minutes in I said to myself 'just delete this and move on'. Well, I couldn't. I kept watching and didn't want to stop. Except I did, but couldn't. It's so crazy and grabs you when you don't want to be grabbed.

But the really bad part for me is the judges. Even though I really do like some of them, they are a bunch of boneheads and make it stupider than it should be.

All that said - still planning to continue watching.  I really do need to know the identity of each and every one of the performers.

I had some ideas last night but have already forgotten them. Shoulda written them down.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Nick Cannon who I enjoyed on America's Got Talent... I seriously think he has gone off the deep end. Someone mentioned his hair??? What about that turban? Geez.


The way he pronounces "sing-ger" drives me insane.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I didn't even recognize Nick Cannon so, when he was introduced, I had to stop the video and I was like 'huh?'. Looks like a whole different guy but, to be fair, I hadn't seen him for quite a while.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I am so out of touch with pop culture that I don't even know alot of the people mentioned as possibilities. (I have found that I can't even really read People Magazine anymore for the same reason). Why am I watching?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I didn't even recognize Nick Cannon so, when he was introduced, I had to stop the video and I was like 'huh?'. Looks like a whole different guy but, to be fair, I hadn't seen him for quite a while.


He looks like he is aging badly. And early.


----------



## Nickljo (Sep 15, 2013)

PJO1966 said:


> The way he pronounces "sing-ger" drives me insane.


Yes! It's like nails on a chalkbord to my ears!


----------



## Nickljo (Sep 15, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> He looks like he is aging badly. And early.


He had a lot of health problems didn't he? That could account for the aging.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Not surprised at the lack of A-listers, but the show probably only got made because of the A-listers doing it overseas.

This went a little viral before this show was announced.







Spoiler


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

If they can get one A-list celeb on the show and unmask them early, then that makes it "possible" than any other contestant COULD be an A-lister.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ken Jeong appeared as a contestant on the Korean version. I thought he did a great job.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Apparently, Robin Thicke thinks like I did about the Peacock. Interesting...,


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

*New clues added.

The Peacock:*

Height: 5'9
Both the performer and animal share a love of the spotlight.
Five years old when they first got on stage.
"It's probably been a while since your mom had a poster of me on the wall."
A dear friend of Michael Jackson.
Part of a magic act in the past.
*Has had so many different incarnations of their career.*
*Started off as a little teeny bopper.*
*Had some dramatic roles.*
*Has a fear of heights.*
*Has performed in Vegas.*
*
The Monster:*

Height: 5'8
"I'm here to rewrite my mixtape."
I was at the top of my game, but the game turned on me.
Took a break from the public eye.
Are they a professional singer? "Not to everyone."
*Drove up from the south in his Cadillac.*
*Getting back into the swing of things; also made it rain.*
*His unexpected song is going to be "fire."*
*Likes to keep his head in the game.*
*
The Unicorn:*

Height: 5'6
I grew up in one of the richest neighborhoods, but had a tough childhood.
Dreamed of singing, but was told they were tone deaf.
Told they weren't worthy.
"They call me 'Bird.'"
*She was lacking confidence because she lost her sheen.*
*Came to conquer her fear of singing and being judged.*
*Going to exude model behavior.*
*She's feeling victorious.*
*Going for the gold.*
*Holding an armful of mini-unicorns.*
*Only a gymnast in the bedroom.*
*
The Lion:*

Height: 5'6
Wants people to see them perform without any preconceived notions of who they are.
Hollywood royalty. Stepping away from their pride to sing their heart out.
"In my pride, there are lots of women."
*Always loved to sing, but the mask is giving her extra confidence.*
*"Using my voice to help others has always been very important."; Lots of footage of protest included.*
*Newspaper headline says "Gold found in Hailey." (There is a Hailey, Idaho.)*
*Doesn't have anything gold or platinum hanging on their walls&#8230;yet.*

*The Deer: UNMASKED (January 16)
Unmasked as


Spoiler



NFL quarterback Terry Bradshaw


*
Height: 6'3
Competitive.
Considers themselves a singer, but people find it hard to get past who they are.
Antlers are getting taped up, which indicates it's an athlete.
"Ravens, beware."
"I love horses."
Plead the fifth on being an NFL player.
*Says they were off their game last time they were on stage.*
*Used to be able to sell salt to a slug; footage of the Deer (in costume) as a spokesperson.*
*Throwing themselves "hooves first" into the competition&#8230;"and I know how to throw."*
*Started in track and field.*
*
The Hippo: UNMASKED (January 2)
Unmasked as


Spoiler



NFL wide receiver Antonio Brown


*
Height: 5'10
They perform in a mask for thousands of fans. (And they dance while doing it.)
They've conquered arenas.
Favorite past time is bowling.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Some of the clues were dubious.

For example



Spoiler



When Terry Bradshaw played, there were no Ravens. The Colts played in Baltimore at that time. A stretch at best. It misled toward thinking it was someone younger who actually played against the Ravens or whose team did (like the Ravens knocking Elway's Broncos out of the playoffs on a Hail Mary a few years ago.)

Also, track and field? If no one knows about it, it isn't a clue.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Some of the clues were dubious.
> 
> For example
> 
> ...


Totally agree about those clues....stretches at best and BS at worst.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Except he owns and breeds horses.



Spoiler



Terry Bradshaw Quarter Horses | World Class AQHA Halter Horses


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Except he owns and breeds horses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw the crawl on the show but it is a completely random "fact". I was 100% on him being Peyton Manning talking about colts and horses (Broncos) and championships.

I still laugh/cringe at the panel as they watch the clues and say the most ridiculous stuff "Oh they eat...could be a famous chef...Gordon Ramsey!" (just a made up example but you get the idea).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I find it suspicious that the judges are figuring out who they are... (and annoying). 
I am only continuing to watch to see who the others are. I think I have guessed one of them - and I heard a rumor about another - but curiosity wins. But my finger is on the fast forward button the entire time.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think it's good to spoiler speculation, but do we have to spoiler things that have already been broadcast?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I think it's good to spoiler speculation, but do we have to spoiler things that have already been broadcast?


Technically, yes. The thread is not dated nor mark as a spoiler thread.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

For Episode 3 was it just me or did the judges appear to be slightly intoxicated? Joel McHale was just spouting random "jokes", but he has always been kind of like that and Robin Thicke eyes looked a little glazed. It wouldn't surprise me if they filmed most of this show in a couple of days and had judges and Nick change wardrobe multiple times to make it appears as different times.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I find it suspicious that the judges are figuring out who they are... (and annoying).
> I am only continuing to watch to see who the others are. I think I have guessed one of them - and I heard a rumor about another - but curiosity wins. But my finger is on the fast forward button the entire time.


I had Terry Bradshaw pegged as soon as he started singing this week. Not surprising to me at all that the judges figured it out.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Not going to read any of the previous posts...but I observe that there is significant activity (5 pages) in this thread.

I usually watch these sorts of shows, but I hadn't decided to watch this one... Worth watching? I will carefully look for your replies so that I don't accidentally bump into spoilers! Thanks!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> Not going to read any of the previous posts...but I observe that there is significant activity (5 pages) in this thread.
> 
> I usually watch these sorts of shows, but I hadn't decided to watch this one... Worth watching? I will carefully look for your replies so that I don't accidentally bump into spoilers! Thanks!


IMO it's so bad it's good!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> IMO it's so bad it's good!


Train wreck bad.

It is just so damned slow. Only one reveal a week.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Some of the clues were dubious.
> 
> For example
> 
> ...


Yes, but...


Spoiler



Terry Bradshaw did play the Cleveland Browns and the Cleveland Browns *moved* to Baltimore and changed their name to the Ravens... so it would have also been misleading to to have said Cleveland Browns because he never played the *current* Cleveland browns team which was an expansion team after the first one moved to Baltimore. Going on memory and I'm not exactly an NFL expert so you get what you pay for...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cstelter said:


> Yes, but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Uh, no.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Why is the rabbit constantly twitching? Is it a clue?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Spoiler



I had Margaret Cho from jump.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I had Margaret Cho from jump.


I'm still really not sure why I'm watching. I don't even know who most of these people are including your spoiler and even the female judge other than Jenny McCarthy (I only know her because of her husband).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Episode 4 -

*Rabbit -*
Spends most of their life on stage but was never alone.
They pop up here and there.
Synchronized singing is their forte.
They've been training for this their entire life - Performed on stage. Performed in a mask. Has a voice.
Has been in a band.
Amusement park setting for part of second clue package.
Sometimes not getting to be yourself can box you in.
Cooks up something new.

*Alien - *
In their family anonymity is an alien concept.
Grew up in the public eye, their life wasn't really their own.
Let others define them, but no one will ever control them again.
For the first time the world gets to hear their voice on their terms.
She has many sisters.
"You may think I'm out of fashion, but I'm here to rise above it."
Second package features a lot of young stuffed animals, plus a fake snack.
She's a quadruple threat.
She's "recorded many things."

*Raven -*
All their life they've listened to other people's stories. Now is their opportunity to share theirs.
They've always been sunny and never had a problem attaining an audience.
No one talks more than them.
Recently suffered a tragic loss and doing this show will give them the opportunity to honor their beloved.
They found beauty in the darkness.
Like a phoenix from the ashes they will rise up and find the light.
So don't cry, baby. This one's for you.
Has hosted a talk show
No one recognized her beauty.
1968 on a TV.
A man saw her gifts and took her out of her small town.
Tears flew in the Hudson River.
Never been in a movie with Ken Jeong.

*Poodle -*
Ever since she was a little girl she's loved to be onstage and take on a character.
Sassy smart and best in show.
Comes from a musical family and is known for a different kind of talent.
415 stand up.
Whole career has been about exercising their right to free speech.
Return to musical roots to show world a side they haven't seen.
She's here for their honor
Practices new material and turns to her best friends.
She has been fired multiple times.

*Bee -*
Long career, flown to soaring heights.
Never wanted to stop doing what they love.
Being a worker bee keeps them young.
You can call her queen bee but empress also suits her.
Looking forward to singing to a new generation.
Started singing in the 50's.
Peaches in the background/Georgia.
Has awards.
Used to singing older songs.
"Take me to court."

And voted out was


Spoiler



The Poodle, unmasked as comedienne Margaret Cho


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm tempted to just set up a manual recording for last 5 minutes


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I'm still really not sure why I'm watching. I don't even know who most of these people are including your spoiler and even the female judge other than Jenny McCarthy (I only know her because of her husband).


The other female judge is a founding member of the Pussycat Dolls. Best known for "don't cha (wish your girlfriend was hot like me)"



Spoiler



Cho is a stand up comic who has done tv and movie roles. She had her own sitcom for a while.



A lot of the names they bring up are truly obscure.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have a new issue with this show. Who can remember the clue package from the previous appearance which may have been two weeks ago. They should show them again. It is obvious the judges don’t remember.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Not an issue for me, but I’ve been wondering lately why Joel McHale had to join the show a couple of episodes in, as if four judges aren’t enough. I know they were hoping for comedic chemistry with his old friend Ken, but I’m wondering if after the first episode Ken started thinking if this show destroys my career I’m taking McHale down with me.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'm tempted to just set up a manual recording for last 5 minutes


Funny you should say that. After watching E01, I've continued recording the episodes but just skip ahead to the last few minutes. Most of that is the 'take it off' drama.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Not an issue for me, but I've been wondering lately why Joel McHale had to join the show a couple of episodes in, as if four judges aren't enough. I know they were hoping for comedic chemistry with his old friend Ken, but I'm wondering if after the first episode Ken started thinking if this show destroys my career I'm taking McHale down with me.


And McHale has been making the same joke for almost every singer. "You are the best bumble bee dressed masked singer doing that particular song."


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I had this week's eliminated contestant pegged from the get-go too. I had trouble making the judge/verdict stuff fit, but everything else was enough for me.

the only other two I'm completely 100% on are Raven and Bee:


Spoiler



Raven is unequivocally Rikki Lake. Her estranged husband died suddenly a couple of years ago, and she was born in Hastings-on-Hudson, NY in 1968.

Bee, as I think nearly everyone has agreed, is Gladys Knight. The voice is unmistakeable, and the peaches sealed it for me-- Georgia peach > Midnight Train to Georgia.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I have a new issue with this show. Who can remember the clue package from the previous appearance which may have been two weeks ago. They should show them again. It is obvious the judges don't remember.


My wife and I said the same thing. I talked myself out of this week's eliminated person because I had forgotten the clues from before.

but c'mon...I've been fired many times....as a clue? I had to wait till the very end to see how they explained that one "....refers to the jobs she was fired from as a kid..." C'mon...who can't say that.

It does crack me up listening to Jenny when they give the clues....she'll pick the most random snippit and be 100% certain she knows who it is. "Oh they are driving a car....race car driver....Mario Andretti!" (fake example but good example)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> My wife and I said the same thing. I talked myself out of this week's eliminated person because I had forgotten the clues from before.
> 
> but c'mon...I've been fired many times....as a clue? I had to wait till the very end to see how they explained that one "....refers to the jobs she was fired from as a kid..." C'mon...who can't say that.
> 
> It does crack me up listening to Jenny when they give the clues....she'll pick the most random snippit and be 100% certain she knows who it is. "Oh they are driving a car....race car driver....Mario Andretti!" (fake example but good example)


They just yell out odd things trying to hype the tension. At least twice they suggested someone that was dead.

Slow motion train wreck.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

David Platt said:


> I had trouble making the judge/verdict stuff fit, but everything else was enough for me.


Last week I decided it was close enough that she was once a guest judge on that Ru Paul fashion show (I thought her saying to figure out her identity "you better work" in the original clue package could be referencing Ru Paul).

I'm completely sure of Raven, Bee, Peacock, and Lion, and mostly sure of Unicorn and Alien.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I had a thought about the Peacock. I would love to see it being the popular opinion but what if it could be



Spoiler: Total Guess



Bobby Sherman


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I had a thought about the Peacock. I would love to see it being the popular opinion but what if it could be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't active at age 5.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Wasn't active at age 5.


I guess not. Was just a random thought anyway.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Renewed for season 2. Start getting your guesses in today. If Ken Jeong is still a judge, and since he couldn’t guess someone from his Dr. Ken show, I’d like to see them get someone from the cast of Community like Yvette Nicole Brown or Childish Gambino to see if he could guess them.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Alien just dropped a huge hint and Nicole is on it, I think.



Spoiler



LaToya was on Armed & Famous


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, a quick google and I agree that the Alien is



Spoiler: The Alien is...



LaToya Jackson


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Ken with the bullseye


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

They’re mixing the groups already. It’s the first week they’re logistically able to so no reason not to. Things don’t look good for Raven next week so that should leave a final six of Bee, Rabbit, Alien, Peacock, Lion, and Monster. Rabbit and Monster are the only two I’m not 100% certain of but I have a favorite guess for.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

series5orpremier said:


> Renewed for season 2. Start getting your guesses in today. If Ken Jeong is still a judge, and since he couldn't guess someone from his Dr. Ken show, I'd like to see them get someone from the cast of Community like Yvette Nicole Brown or Childish Gambino to see if he could guess them.


I bet season 2 gets some bigger names too.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Can someone explain the clue about her having lost her sheen? I’d appreciate it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Alien just dropped a huge hint and Nicole is on it, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hot4Bo said:


> Yeah, a quick google and I agree that the Alien is
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yep, definitely LaToya.

I have a friend that was on the Muncie police force the season they filmed that. He said she was bad-ass and gave 110%. She let them taser her and everything. He also said Jack Osborne took it entirely seriously and did a great job. Never acted like it was just for a show. I believe that he and Erik Estrada come back once a year to keep their reserve status up-to-date.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Hot4Bo said:


> Can someone explain the clue about her having lost her sheen? I'd appreciate it.


Nicole Scherzinger thought it was a clue but I thought she was over thinking it and it was just used as a figure of speech (a horse/unicorn also has a sheen). In a clue package Unicorn made a comment that she had lost her sheen, so Nicole Scherzinger used that to guess the Unicorn was Denise Richards because Denise Richards was once married to Charlie Sheen and got divorced a few years later.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

New clues added.

*The Lion:*

Height: 5'6
Wants people to see them perform without any preconceived notions of who they are.
Hollywood royalty. Stepping away from their pride to sing their heart out.
"In my pride, there are lots of women."
Always loved to sing, but the mask is giving her extra confidence.
"Using my voice to help others has always been very important."; Lots of footage of protest included.
Newspaper headline says "Gold found in Hailey." (There is a Hailey, Idaho.)
Doesn't have anything gold or platinum hanging on their walls&#8230;yet.
*Favorite movie is WIZARD OF OZ.*
*"Time to stop being all sugar and spice."*
*Physical clue: Scrunchie, which is a family heirloom.*

*The Rabbit -*

Spends most of their life on stage but was never alone.
They pop up here and there.
Synchronized singing is their forte.
They've been training for this their entire life - Performed on stage. Performed in a mask. Has a voice.
Has been in a band.
Amusement park setting for part of second clue package.
Sometimes not getting to be yourself can box you in.
Cooks up something new.
*He's a trickster.*
*"Brooklyn pizza available."*
*Physical clue: A magician kit.*

*The Alien - *

In their family anonymity is an alien concept.
Grew up in the public eye, their life wasn't really their own.
Let others define them, but no one will ever control them again.
For the first time the world gets to hear their voice on their terms.
She has many sisters.
"You may think I'm out of fashion, but I'm here to rise above it."
Second package features a lot of young stuffed animals, plus a fake snack.
She's a quadruple threat.
She's "recorded many things."
*Growing up, she always craved the simple life.*
*She comes from a famous family.*
*Physical clue: Indiana police badge.*

*The Unicorn:*

Height: 5'6
I grew up in one of the richest neighborhoods, but had a tough childhood.
Dreamed of singing, but was told they were tone deaf.
Told they weren't worthy.
"They call me 'Bird.'"
She was lacking confidence because she lost her sheen.
Came to conquer her fear of singing and being judged.
Going to exude model behavior.
She's feeling victorious.
Going for the gold.
Holding an armful of mini-unicorns.
Only a gymnast in the bedroom.
*She's crafty.*
*Proud of the "hills I've come from."*
*Physical clue: Typewriter created "a lot of magic."*

Voted out was :



Spoiler



Tori Spelling as The Unicorn


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Donbadabon said:


> New clues added.
> 
> *The Lion:*
> 
> ...


I wish they would put up your clues as a graphic before each one sings, I can't remember them from week to week. It would help me feel like I'm playing along, not just listening to the judges.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I liked the little slip up when one of them said that a performance had improved through the week. Evidently, they recorded the whole show in one week.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

How does one "win it all"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I've been much better with my guesses until the judges throw me off!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> How does one "win it all"


Presumably, the one that gets the most votes in the finale. Only three remain unmasked after the 2/20 episode; reportedly, there will be a two-hour finale on 2/27 when the winner is announced.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And is unmasked because that is all we care about.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> And is unmasked because that is all we care about.


The games are made up and the points don't matter!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

martinp13 said:


> The games are made up and the points don't matter!


Exactly. What we care about is who is under the masks yet for some reason they "judge" the singing.

To make the show align with the judging, they should have the judges secretly make guesses and if they are right, the singer is unveiled. Or something like that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm really getting annoyed with Ken Jeong who I generally like. He's like TOO way over the top, like he's trying too hard to be funny or provocative. I get the show is over the top in itself, but he's so over the top he might as well be in space.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I'm really getting annoyed with Ken Jeong who I generally like. He's like TOO way over the top, like he's trying too hard to be funny or provocative. I get the show is over the top in itself, but he's so over the top he might as well be in space.


That is Ken Jeong. Maybe you really didn't like him.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> That is Ken Jeong. Maybe you really didn't like him.


Ha. It just seems like hopped up on steroids Ken Jeong. His general demeanor is there, he just seems like almost an exaggeration of himself. I've seen him on a similar show (The Gong Show) and he's not this "bad".


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree with you. He seems to be shouting "Hey remember me? I'm that real-life doctor that is funny!".
Sometimes less is more Ken.

But then again I generally dislike how TV shows the judges all the time, instead of the acts. I don't care that Jenny has a confused look on her face, show me the act! They could easily just show the judges as talking heads without taking away from the performance, but all the shows choose not to.

AGT is the worst, they've actually cut away from a climatic moment to show the judges reactions. Come on.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I agree with you. He seems to be shouting "Hey remember me? I'm that real-life doctor that is funny!".
> Sometimes less is more Ken.
> 
> But then again I generally dislike how TV shows the judges all the time, instead of the acts. I don't care that Jenny has a confused look on her face, show me the act! They could easily just show the judges as talking heads without taking away from the performance, but all the shows choose not to.
> ...


I think it's because the networks assume that us viewers are drawn to the "celebrity" judges, so they give them a lot of screen time. I tend to avoid the more serious talent contests (DWTS, AGT, AI, etc.), and only tune in to shows like this or The Gong Show, which are more about spoofing the genre than actually showing...ummmm...talent. The others are all the same with some sort of twist (or at least they look the same to me from the ads, as i don't watch 'em.)


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight's episode has cemented Peacock. It has be...


Spoiler



Donny Osmond. 
The rainbow cape and the "hair that sent him to jail" were references to Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> Tonight's episode has cemented Peacock. It has be...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The Peacock is the only one that I had identified 10 seconds into his first performance. Even when he speaks with the scrambler his tone and meter of speech are telling.

The rest of them, I didn't have a clue. The show is a train wreck but I keep watching...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’ve been pretty good. Had last nights reveal from the start. The one that confuses me from last night is the Monster. I thought I had a good idea until the physical clue reveal.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm sure you're right about Peacock (that was my guess too, from night 1), but last night I kept hearing


Spoiler



Neil Patrick Harris


 when listening to Peacock. Do those two really sound that alike?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

martinp13 said:


> I'm sure you're right about Peacock (that was my guess too, from night 1), but last night I kept hearing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The judges were thinking the singer was gay because of the rainbow but



Spoiler



Donny Osmond started in Joseph and the Technicolor Dreamcoat in Broadway. His character was jailed. Wearing a wig.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

martinp13 said:


> I'm sure you're right about Peacock (that was my guess too, from night 1), but last night I kept hearing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The person in your spoiler has a very distinctive way of pronouncing his vowels when he sings. If it's him, he's deliberately singing differently than he normally does.

The rainbow flag threw me off, but explanation on previous posts makes sense.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah Monster is the only one I don't have a good read on. I was thinking a rapper who had done some time, but last night's clue with the announcer headset and references to "swing" really through me off. I"m going to backtrack in this thread and look at all the monster clues from the beginning.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

*Raven -*
All their life they've listened to other people's stories. Now is their opportunity to share theirs.
They've always been sunny and never had a problem attaining an audience.
No one talks more than them.
Recently suffered a tragic loss and doing this show will give them the opportunity to honor their beloved.
They found beauty in the darkness.
Like a phoenix from the ashes they will rise up and find the light.
So don't cry, baby. This one's for you.
Has hosted a talk show
No one recognized her beauty.
1968 on a TV.
A man saw her gifts and took her out of her small town.
Tears flew in the Hudson River.
Never been in a movie with Ken Jeong.
*Had a career of talking to people.
"11:11"
"My greatest joy is being a mother to her flock."
Sometimes you have to look back to go forward.
Physical clue: Emmy Award

Bee -*
Long career, flown to soaring heights.
Never wanted to stop doing what they love.
Being a worker bee keeps them young.
You can call her queen bee but empress also suits her.
Looking forward to singing to a new generation.
Started singing in the 50's.
Peaches in the background/Georgia.
Has awards.
Used to singing older songs.
"Take me to court."
*Her mother gave her the idea to start a group when she was at a birthday party at eight years old.
Her career has been all peaches and marmalade ever since.
References "I'm Every Woman."
Physical clue: Bakeware*

*The Peacock -*
Height: 5'9
Both the performer and animal share a love of the spotlight.
Five years old when they first got on stage.
"It's probably been a while since your mom had a poster of me on the wall."
A dear friend of Michael Jackson.
Part of a magic act in the past.
Has had so many different incarnations of their career.
Started off as a little teeny bopper.
Had some dramatic roles.
Has a fear of heights.
Has performed in Vegas.
*It's like his career disappeared.
He's 176 pounds.
Has a rainbow cape.
Physical clue: "Because of this wig, I was thrown in jail."*

*The Monster -*
Height: 5'8
"I'm here to rewrite my mixtape."
I was at the top of my game, but the game turned on me.
Took a break from the public eye.
Are they a professional singer? "Not to everyone."
Drove up from the south in his Cadillac.
Getting back into the swing of things; also made it rain.
His unexpected song is going to be "fire."
Likes to keep his head in the game.
*He'll swing back at any negativity.
L'il in the package.
Physical clue: Headset. "I make my best calls on this headset."

*
And voted out was


Spoiler



Ricki Lake as The Raven


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

What did the 11:11 clue mean? Does anybody know?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I don't know what the 11:11 means but here is a pic of the unmasked singer posting it back in 2017 -

Spoilered just because it has their name in the link, in case anyone doesn't know who it is yet -



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846424550954876928


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Jenny McCarthy mentioned what it was, but I don't remember.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

From Wikipedia 

Some numerologists and New Age philosophies believe that events linked to the time 11:11 appear more often than can be explained by chance or coincidence and is an example of synchronicity. Some authors claim that seeing 11:11 on a clock is an auspicious sign. Others claim that 11:11 signals a spirit presence.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I don't know what the 11:11 means but here is a pic of the unmasked singer posting it back in 2017 -
> 
> Spoilered just because it has their name in the link, in case anyone doesn't know who it is yet -
> 
> ...


Based on that picture, I bet it was


Spoiler



his time of death


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> Based on that picture, I bet it was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And how would that provide an6 information to a guesser?


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> And how would that provide an6 information to a guesser?


I guess it wouldn't but it just truck me that way.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I guess it wouldn't but it just truck me that way.


Jenny McCarthy explained it on air.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

and - Monster is revealed and I went... 

Who is that?

No doubt great voice - but - huh?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Who is that?


T-Pain is a hip-hop artist known for his use of the maximum setting of Auto-Tune in his vocals to make them sound robotic. He was so known for that aggressive Auto-Tune to the point that type of auto-tune was being referred to for a while as "the T-Pain Effect."

His biggest mainstream hit is the song "Blame It" he performed with Jamie Foxx.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

And then, people thought he couldn’t sing without it.


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

Turns out he’s pretty good!!!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

The most shocking thing about Bee being Gladys Night was that she didn't win. 

With Peacock I kept going back and forth between NPH and Donny Osmond. The Pride flag threw me off. I know people say the flag represented his stint as Joseph, but that would have been random colors. The Pride flag is pretty specific. I thought maybe Donny was making an announcement. 

I also had no idea who T-Pain was. He did have a great voice, though.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice to see Donny Osmond. Still good looking! I am another one who never heard of T-Pain or the autotune thing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> The most shocking thing about Bee being Gladys Night was that she didn't win.
> 
> With Peacock I kept going back and forth between NPH and Donny Osmond. The Pride flag threw me off. I know people say the flag represented his stint as Joseph, but that would have been random colors. The Pride flag is pretty specific. I thought maybe Donny was making an announcement.
> 
> I also had no idea who T-Pain was. He did have a great voice, though.


But the coat wasn't random. It was the colors of the rainbow. At least how the play portrayed it. And it was on the peacock's coat.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The first I heard of T-Pain was the Lonely Island (Andy Samberg) song I'm On A Boat.

I thought all of the final 3 did a great job.

A 2 hour finale where the first hour was nothing but a recap is the norm now, but it is too much for me. Thank goodness for TiVo.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

In one of his clues in the first hour, the Monster talked about being on a boat.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> But the coat wasn't random. It was the colors of the rainbow. At least how the play portrayed it. And it was on the peacock's coat.


The Pride flag only has six colors. A rainbow has seven. That's why I said the Pride flag was specific.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The Monster was the only one I couldn't nail down....I knew it was an "older" Atlanta rapper and all that...but I'm not that knowledgeable about that genre to nail it down.

My wife was convinced it was Cee-lo Green.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Congrats to those of you who avoided spoilers. The internet got them all right away.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> The Pride flag only has six colors. A rainbow has seven. That's why I said the Pride flag was specific.


Fine but so was the rainbow coat that he wore as Joseph. And, clearly, you were incorrect. It was a reference to Joseph.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I did pretty well. The ones I didnt get were ones I wasn’t very familiar with. 

Dr Ken cracked me up. The Bee said she started in the fifties. Anita Baker started in the 70s.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

And Jenny asking if Shirley Temple was still alive... Shirley started in the 30's, not the 50's.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Congrats to those of you who avoided spoilers. The internet got them all right away.


We watched the east coast feed and avoided the internet. It was refreshing not having the ending spoiled.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> We watched the east coast feed and avoided the internet. It was refreshing not having the ending spoiled.


I didn't watch until this morning. Not hard to avoid spoilers.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The Weird Al suggestion made me roll me eyes. Have they ever *heard* him sing?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Cainebj said:


> and - Monster is revealed and I went...
> 
> Who is that?
> 
> No doubt great voice - but - huh?


yup same here.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The Secrets of The Masked Singer Revealed

Some interesting tidbits:



> From premiere to finale, _The Masked Singer_'s first season took about a month,





> The very short time commitment for the singers was vital to the show working at all, and that was only possible with the use of stand ins. Whenever the singers were on stage performing or answering the panel's questions, it was the actual celebrity in the costume. Any other time, it was not.
> 
> "When you see the clues, the clues are more or less a voiceover that we did, believe it or not," Fatone explained.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I had heard the name T-Pain somewhere (maybe at work from some of the folks into Hip-Hop) but had no idea who he was or what his story was. The clue that told me that the peacock was Donnie Omand and not NPH was that he was from the "Beehive" state, which is Utah. I had no idea he was into magic at all. And I am also surprised that Gladys Knight didn't win.

It was fun, not sure if I'm in for another season, but probably. The usual suspects of C List celebrities judged by other C or B list celebs. There were some who I never heard of or had no idea that they were a celebrity (like Bruce Willis' daughter....is she a celeb by default, because of her parents?).


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Rumer Willis has been on Broadway. I'm also fairly certain she won Dancing With The Stars. She's not a household name yet, but her talent is sufficient that she should have a decent career, with our without her famous parents.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Interesting, it was taped last June.

Donny Osmond Reveals Why He Loved Doing Masked Singer


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Here's what I wonder - I wonder how they kept this all completely secret all this time. So many people could keep such secrets? There was a huge audience, plus all the players on both sides of the camera.

I'm keeping my Pass and will watch S02 if it is any good. I do have a bit of a love/hate thing with this, but I enjoyed all the stars and they all seemed so nice and gracious. Some of the judge antics were a bit much for me.

I didn't even know who the winner was, but he seemed like such a nice man and very talented.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Spoilers were definitely out there. When it first started, I watched some of the recaps on YouTube and the comments were full of people making "guesses" that ended up being 100% correct. I could see some of the well-known singers being figured out, but not people like Rumer Willis and Tori Spelling.

I wonder if they'll try to lock that down more next season.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

getbak said:


> Spoilers were definitely out there. When it first started, I watched some of the recaps on YouTube and the comments were full of people making "guesses" that ended up being 100% correct. I could see some of the well-known singers being figured out, but not people like Rumer Willis and Tori Spelling.
> 
> I wonder if they'll try to lock that down more next season.


One of the reasons the show is so popular is, people are trying to guess who everyone is. There is a difference between "having a good idea who someone is" and a "spoiler" (based on definite information - besides, pretty much every spoiler I saw for _America's Got Talent: The Champions_ named the wrong winner, so take some "spoilers" with a grain of salt). The producers aren't going to try to get to every forum and recap website and demand that all comments speculating on the identities be removed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> One of the reasons the show is so popular is, people are trying to guess who everyone is. There is a difference between "having a good idea who someone is" and a "spoiler" (based on definite information - besides, pretty much every spoiler I saw for _America's Got Talent: The Champions_ named the wrong winner, so take some "spoilers" with a grain of salt). The producers aren't going to try to get to every forum and recap website and demand that all comments speculating on the identities be removed.


And for that reason, they need to have more identifiable celebrities. Rumer Willis does not meet that criteria, for example.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I knew about Rumer Willis, not only because of her parents but because I saw her in a couple of things. But I didn't know who the first gentleman unmasked was, nor did I know who the last one was.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Rumer is an incredible performer. We saw her once on stage and she was fantastic.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

She is still not a mainstream recognizable celebrity. Not enough to make the show a success. Most of the chatter has been about Osmond or Gladys Knight.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> She is still not a mainstream recognizable celebrity. Not enough to make the show a success. Most of the chatter has been about Osmond or Gladys Knight.


I always take the term "celebrity" with these kinds of shows with a grain of salt. It's why I call them "C List" celebrities. Usually has-beens or never weres (who want to make a name for themselves somewhere). It's the same on shows like Celebrity Big Brother and Celebrity Apprentice. With that said, they really should try and get more well known names. At least one. But I guess it's difficult to get an A Lister to want to do this, as I'm sure it doesn't pay all that well, and "some" might consider it a step down, career wise.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Doesn’t have to be an a lister. Ricki Lake is not an A lister. Tori Spelling is not an A lister. But both are broadly known. Rumer Willis may be broadly known some day but now she is niche.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

On other “celebrity” shows, the audience gets to know celebrities that they may be unfamiliar with. This show seems to be built around the guessing and the reveal so the celebrities do need to be known by the majority of the audience.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'd say that out of the 12 celebrities, Rumer Willis was the only one who wasn't broadly known.

Cue the "I didn't know who T-Pain was, therefore he isn't broadly known" comments.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m not sure Antonio Brown was that well known either. 

Sure NFL fans knew him, but that’s it. 

DWTS fans knew Rumer, plus she’s been recurring on Empire for a few seasons.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I guess it's all relative. These are not universally known celebrities. Maybe that's a better term here. Rumor Willis is known for those who have seen her in her roles, T-Pain is not known outside of R&B/HipHop circles. Antonio Brown is known to NFL fans, but I doubt anyone who doesn't follow the NFL would know who he is. I would say that Gladys Knight was probably the most well known of the celebrities, but maybe not to younger viewers.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

This is typical with me. I knew Rumer Willis. She was on Hawaii Five-0, I believe. Alot of the others, and as I said, the other female judge, I had no clue. I only know Ken Jeong from the Hangover movies, nothing else.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

realityboy said:


> On other "celebrity" shows, the audience gets to know celebrities that they may be unfamiliar with. This show seems to be built around the guessing and the reveal so the celebrities do need to be known by the majority of the audience.


I think you nailed it here. That's the issue. Putting a lesser known celebrity on Match Game gets them exposure. This is the opposite. To make it fun, you have to not only know the name but know tidbits like such and such wrote a cookbook in the 1990s. You have to stay away from niche and obscure unlike shows like DWTS or even celebrity game night.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Season 2 starts next Wednesday the 25th!

Since they aired a preview special Sunday night, I was going to start a new season thread with preliminary information about the new singers, but I tried that with this thread when the show started and someone reported it since it wasn't within a few hours of the show starting and it was deleted. And I got a demerit. So I'll wait until showtime and then we can all talk about it, if someone else hasn't started a thread by then.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Antonio Brown is known to NFL fans, but I doubt anyone who doesn't follow the NFL would know who he is.


This has certainly changed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

lambertman said:


> This has certainly changed.


Very true.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)




----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Combined:

140 films
22 Broadway musicals
22 Gold records
20 Platinum records
6 multi-Platinum records
31 Billboard #1 singles
19 Emmy wins
10 Grammy wins
7 Superbowl appearances
5 Hall of Famers (but doesn't specify which HOF)
15 marriages
8 divorces


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

My husband and I watched the first season on Hulu - actually binged it over a few days. We were shocked we liked it so much! Can't wait for the new season!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It's silly, mindless, and stupid.

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That preview recorded and I watched it yesterday. I liked that they went through S01 a bit because I forget everything. I didn't even remember who won then, when they recapped it, I remembered that I didn't know who that gentleman was so that's probably why.

New season sure looks interesting. Those costumes and how they're made - wo! Major stuff.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Combined:
> 
> 140 films
> 22 Broadway musicals
> ...


Here's one guess based on that list:


Spoiler



"Broadway Musical" and "Super Bowl" made me think of Joe Namath (who was in Super Bowl III; starred in _Li'l Abner_ in (IIRC) 1980, although that may have been just a national tour and not on Broadway)


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It may be too obvious for the Flower, but I immediately thought -



Spoiler



Mayim Bialik, based on the fact that flowers Blossom, and they were arranged to spell out 314, which was her apartment number on Big Bang Theory.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I have yet to study the clues given on the sneak preview, but the ones for Ice Cream jumped out at me. Without any use of the internet I think it's


Spoiler



a Winter Olympian in a sport where they 'float' - probably figure skating. At first I thought someone who likes Mardi Gras but now I'm going with Winter Olympics.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Some interesting guesses!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I did not see the preview... is there anywhere to watch it now?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

dthmj said:


> I did not see the preview... is there anywhere to watch it now?


I see it's on the Fox Now app.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Glad to hear that! If anybody didn't see that preview piece, it's worthwhile to watch if you like the show. I enjoyed it immensely.

I might be in the minority but I tend to like Ken Jeong. Yes, sometimes he goes a bit overboard but he's a fun and funny guy who seems rather sweet. I like nice people. 

He was on the new David Spade show recently and that was a lot of fun, too.


----------

